# '68 GTO, vacuum bottle



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
while we are getting close to the completion of a restoration, I'm trying to identify the location of this part.
Looks like a vaccum bottle.
Where is it installed? Left side in front of the battery?
Is it needed for the hideaway headlights?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks too small and I dont see the bracket to hold it to the inner fender
and
the pattern of ribs is wrong also for an original
what are the dimentions..


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Bracket is (of course) on the other side...will check the dimensions next time in the garage and tell you


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

Yes, the vacuum canister is required as it stores vacuum to open / close the headlight doors when the engine is turned off. 

Here are a few pictures of the original canister with bracket. The correct mounting location is on the inside front of the drivers fenderwell.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and
it sure looks like a 2 hose can in your hand ,,,, those were used for vacuum trunk and door locks
doesnt look to be a 1 hose gto hideaway can


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

X2 The one pictured by GTOTIGR is correct however different mfg plants used different cans. I've seen two versions mind you they are both the same size and the only difference is the amount of rings around the can.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Guess it depends if you want it correct, that or everybody here is an expert?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Limelight,

I picked this one up years ago at a swap meet thinking it may be correct for 68/69 GTO’s. However, I’ve never seen another one like it with the four rings versus the eight pictured previously. All dimensions, including the vacuum nipple are the same as the eight ring can.

I’d be interested to know if anyone else has the four ring can and if so which plant was your car built at.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

My car did not have vac can when I found it. According to other Atlanta built 242 cars I should have a 8 ringer. Still looking


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Thanks Limelight,

Good to know that the four ring canister may also be correct.

My 68 was built at the Pontiac, MI plant and has the 8 ring vacuum canister.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

An aftermarket for anyone in need...








RESTOPARTS Supplied GTB0018


Free Shipping - RESTOPARTS Supplied GTB0018 with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Vacuum Reservoirs at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------

